# Lake Steelhead with a Flyrod?



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone has tried for and caught steelhead in the open waters of Erie using a flyrod. I can't help but feel it would be a real challenge based on the fight and strong runs that they provide when caught trolling. I hope to fish the mouth of the rivers out of my boat this fall but also plan to run a fly behind my downrigger and be ready to chase the fish on that first run. 
Lets hear your story(s), comments and thoughts about having done this or planing to do it.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

next fall I will be anchored at the mouth of the local river casting flies with a spey rod using sinking lines. I'd like to try this for walleye in the spring at night when they run near shore, too.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Interesting you would mention trying for walleye also as I had just been discussing the same thing with a friend of mine. I'll probably try it this spring befor the Turtle Creek outing and use my 7wt. Post some pictures if you have some luck.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

i was thinking about one of those 28" sheephead---that might rival the steelhead fight---better get some backing and a decent drag!


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> Just wondering if anyone has tried for and caught steelhead in the open waters of Erie using a flyrod. I can't help but feel it would be a real challenge based on the fight and strong runs that they provide when caught trolling. I hope to fish the mouth of the rivers out of my boat this fall but also plan to run a fly behind my downrigger and be ready to chase the fish on that first run.
> Lets hear your story(s), comments and thoughts about having done this or planing to do it.


Mr. Drift

No need to wait till fall. River mouths/lower rivers are just as good for steelies in the spring as fall from a boat. 

reo


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

i've talked about doing it since years back when i worked on a charter boat. we would be fishing during the mayfly hatch off lorain and see steelhead hitting the surface cleaning up the mayfly skins. always thought it would be cool. sometimes when trolling for steelhead we would get them in the prop wash. i always brought my fly rod with me waiting on one in the prop wash but couldn't get one to show when i was equipped.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Be interesting as I to have thoughts about doing this also. I will be using my spey rod with sinking tips to get down but I believe during low light hours it may not be neccessary though but it has to be blast.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

WE did it a few years back off of the Avon plant near the discharge water in float tubes. Its a trip and using sink tip we were stripping 1-2 size streamers; we got a dozen or so. It was interesting but I have never fished it from a boat. You can validate it this year I will get a walleye in open water with my fly rod.


----------



## Brasky (Nov 21, 2005)

I fished the same area with flies a couple of times and it was a blast. Caught more sheephead than steelhead but it was a good time.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

After fishing the PA zoo for three years in a row I knew there was more. steelhead, and walleyes can be caught as soon as the lake reaches 52 degrees looking in my field notes. I used to fish the jettys, and sand bars out in the central and eastern basin. Big decievers, and large clousers. The fishing is spotty, and I have only seen one other person ever doing it other than my self. I was using a full sinking lines 200-300 grain. I like two key patterns one is a shad pattern grey over white with red gills, and black and white clouser with gills. The hook size for the deciver would be for me 2/0 - 3/0, and the clouser would be 1/0-2/0. Have fun, and you will need a stripping basket.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

I have caught both walleye and steelies from a flyrod from the piers in the fall. The walleye were caught after dark on floating lines and a large clouser with material that sort of mimics a clown husky jerk (color and size). The pros are that you can work the bait slower than a crankbait, especially when you tie one with light eyes. The cons are that you have to be careful when casting = a pier that you have to yourself and making sure that you wear a good hat and shop glasses to give you a chance when the bait comes straight back at your head. It's a different type of cast when throwing such a large fly. Not the type of activity that can be done at a crowded spot like east 72nd. Since most crankbait and fly walleye bites come near the surface, a floating line is fine.

I won't take the flyrod out for either until I know that there are some fish in the area (shoreline) using other methods. Many of my walleyes came very close to the shore (especially when paralleling the shore), so the fly fishing idea just made the evening a bit more interesting. Hopefully, this spring will be the one where I break the 10lb walleye mark on a flyrod.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just an FYI ! There is an article about catching walleye,smallies,sheephead, off the Cleveland shores during different times of season in the March/April EASTERN FLY FISHING magazine.


----------

